# Viking Profish - March registration period CLOSED



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gatesy is there a way you can let us know before the cut off time if we registered properly wouldn't want to miss on this one.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Gatesy,

Post edited because I can't read :shock: :? :shock: :lol:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

gatesy said:


> I aim to have numbers issued by 12pm Thursday to give everyone enough time to prepare the the comp period ahead


goodluck, please no one else enter


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

greenhornet said:


> gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > I aim to have numbers issued by 12pm Thursday to give everyone enough time to prepare the the comp period ahead
> ...


Mark,

If I win you can have it, I don't need another yak.

Cheers


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking at the competition, i dont think i have much of a chance............ :shock:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Sel,  good luck, I recon if you won it would be pretty hard to pass on ,you will just have extend the yak trailer!


----------



## wiseguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Geez only just got the post count up in time 

I think that it will look great up on those highland lakes :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoops, totally forgot to register for this. I think i got in with about 2 minutes to spare. Cutting it a little fine... :lol: :lol:


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Gatesy,

I sent the email at 3:27pm Qld time, names not on the list though, resent another email, can you tell me if I'm in.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great!

Thanks Gatesy.

Was a little concerned for a moment...

Now all i've got to worry about is catching myself a fish...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Mate, Ive been on Mars for the past two week (well at least away from civilisation and a puter). First Id heard of this, any chance I can still get in? 
Ive been looking at towing a paddle yak to bring the next one home.... dont want to wear out the pedals.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

*STEP 3. *Go fishing during each monthly comp period and take a photo of your (legal sized) catch alongside your special comp number. The number can be written onto a piece of paper, your hand, your brag mat, your yak or anywhere else - just as long as it's clearly shown in the photo. (See example below). Please note-your kayak MUST also be shown in the photo.

Q. Can your Reg number be photo shopped in :? if you forget to add the number in when you take the photo.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

If you are like me and dont have a camera suitable for marine conditions, when you take the fish home (assuming you arent c&r), take a photo of it on a brag mat infront of your kayak when you get home


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Was just checking. The good old black marker will be in the yak as of today :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Just a notice to everyone - *THE NUMBER YOU GET CHANGES EACH MONTH *So the number you get for March will not work for April or May. This is to avoid entries caught outside comp periods being entered in the next month. So don't go applying some permanent marks to your yak, paddles or bragmat.





Gatesy said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > *STEP 3. *Go fishing during each monthly comp period and take a photo of your (legal sized) catch alongside your special comp number. The number can be written onto a piece of paper, your hand, your brag mat, your yak or anywhere else - just as long as it's clearly shown in the photo. (See example below). Please note-your kayak MUST also be shown in the photo.
> ...


I feel like I'm the naughty boy in school always getting told off  . Hang on that was me :lol:

Sorry should have said *WHITE BOARD MARKER*
Can I go to the toilet now pleeease.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ooops to late :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

All good


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I wondered what ya was doing with a big arse whiteboard mounted to the back of ya yaK Gone...kinda makes sense now


----------

